# hymer awning light bulb



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

can anyone help, found out why my awning light not working , no bulb(not had van long haha) 
could anyone advise what size and wattage needed please and best place to get one.
thanks 
micktheb


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My 2013 Hymer has LEDs in the awning light. My Hymer manual tells me they don't need replacing so give no details.

Suggest you post the age and model of your van. Those with a similar van may have a manual which gives the bulb details.


----------



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks brock
my van is a hymer starline 640, 2001. anyone help with awning bulb size
cheers


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

There are two bulbs inside, cap less G4 type 5watts according to this thread

forums.motorhomefacts.com/60-hymer-motorhomes/20027-replace-outside-light-hymer-680b-help.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you post a close up of the holder and with measurements if poss, as you get different sizes but same type.


----------



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

yes my awning light does take 2 low watt bulbs,thanks for the advice, but on closer inspection that part of light and wiring is very badly rusted, time to fit a new light i think,
so,,, has anyone fitted an awning light ,not hymer awnning light , but another make in place of.
how difficult was the wiring ?
thanks 
micktheb


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mick and welcome to MHF.

The wiring is simple usually, only two as a rule, positive and negative, so not rocket science but they do need to be the right way around, the new fitting should be marked up or it'll be in the instructions, it might be you can just replace the bulbs with LEDs siliconed into the fitting, otherwise it'll be a new fitting, but then you need to find one which is the same or big enough to cover the marks where the old one was.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I replaced the original Halogen bulbs in my awning/door light (2001 B584) with these
http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/6led-side-pin-g4.html
I choose cool white, these fit into the original housing and don't discolour the lens due to not getting hot like the halogen bulbs.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just replaced my awning light....like for like on a UK MH.

May well not be suitable for you!?

http://www.rainbow-conversions.co.uk/exterior-lighting/FX21AWC.html?gclid=CL6qkPju68YCFfMZtAod9fQBWA

There are two versions one has a longlife fluro tube and the other has a simple side light bulb. (£45 and £14.99)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread got me thinking again about fitting a Ring awning light with PIR. We had one on the last van and I miss not having one.


I did a search this morning and the prices varied from around £22 on ebay to £63 at a Caravan accessory dealer. :surprise:


It pays to shop around.


----------



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

thankyou for everyones advice, will post when i decide which way to go
thanks again 
micktheb


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-AWNING-LIGHT-LENS-WITH-WHITE-SURROUND-/181804317136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a5461b9d0

This is the Hymer replacement unit for £16.38 on Ebay. Should be a like for like replacement and give you the chance to swap the bulbs for LED's if you want to go down that route.


----------



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks for the thread, but looks like only the lens cover 
cheers
micktheb


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Mick
I changed mine for the led type it can be done easily and you get much better light from them the original bulbs are pretty pathetic from a light point of view also you cannot increase the wattage because it melts the cover believe me I have done it and had to buy a new cover.

Ron


----------



## mickpb395 (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks ron,
yes heard about the higher wattage melting the lens, think i may go down the route of replacing the whole awning light with another but not the hymer type,
will post my results 
cheers
micktheb


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

mickpb395 said:


> thanks for the thread, but looks like only the lens cover
> cheers
> micktheb


Sorry mickpb, I hadn't realised that it was just the cover (pretty obvious when you read the blurb ), I've had this on my watch list for ages as it is a job I've got on my 'to do' list. 
Be interested in your fix when you sort it out.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I replaced my awning light with one of these led lights from Go Outdoors. http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/awning-light-led-p149990

The old unit had a 4 pin bulb which had failed and I struggled to find a replacement. I'm very pleased with the new unit as it gives a very good bright light and being led uses much less battery.


----------

